# Moultrie Customer Service



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I bought a Moultrie 5.0 in the beginning of July and am having problems with it. When its working, its great, but having some issues now. The battery life said 120 days which you can expect to probably be 90, but I have had to replace the batteries a third time already. The last time I went to check it, it was dead. I put in new batteries and it wouldnt even turn on. Bad apple?? Another this is when I did get it working, only the bottom half of the two lines of writing was visible and the top half of both lines was cut off. Anyone experience this? I take great care of my equipment so it wasnt from being careless. The reason i'm sharing this is I was wondering if anyone has had problems like this or if anyone has dealt with Moultrie customer service before? I have to wait til Friday to call because I am at college and dont have the camera here. Thanks!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to be a big Moultrie fan, have four of their cams (no problems yet knock on wood). But ive been hearing some real horror stories about their customer service and slipping quality control.

Im shopping around now.


----------



## wherdog (Nov 3, 2008)

I have stopped buying Moultrie products. I have 2 trail cams and can't read the displays on either of them. One is about 4 years old and I can't read a single word on the display. I turn it on and hope it is on the settings I want. I have an I40 that crapped out on me at 13 months and have a very difficult time getting it to get pass the first screen that'll say "if an SD card is installed..." I was able to get it going one time about a month ago and have it out taking pictures now. I am not able to check pics until the batteries die because I won't get it going again. Customer service wouldn't do anything for me since it was now over 13 months old. They said it would be cheaper to buy a new camera. So I bought 2 Stealth IR cams and an really liking them. No Moultrie anymore for me. :eyeroll:


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a few moultrees and had issues with one of them. It was after the year warrenty was up and they still send me a free new version of the camera which was a lot better. I can't see why they wouldn't help you out as well!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

crabclaw- for the warranty, did you go through Moultrie or did you do it at Cabelas?


----------

